# discoloured rubber - how to bring it back to life?



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi all,

need some help and advice. I started to clean up my door shuts yesterday and as a result i need some help....

what products/technique can i use to bring back my discoloured rubber parts back to OEM? (I would rather not buy new parts - but will if i have to).

here is a picture to show you what i mean










thanks in advance.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

i am thinking about using Plastidip - anyone used this on their Door Shuts?


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

I use autoglym's trim dressing ( aerosol ), simply spray on and wipe off the excess 8)


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

i wouldn't spray them it would just crack off. 
i don't even think plasti dip will hold..

have you tried a back to black based stuff? 
even after that you will have to keep reapplying


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks gents - much appreciated.

Not liking the idea to keep applying 'stuff' to keep it looking new....might have to go extreme and remove doors and replace with new rubber.

i will try black-to-black; if that does not work then plastidip; if thats no good, then replace the item


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

some of them were like that from new


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> some of them were like that from new


oh really - that sucks [smiley=bigcry.gif] ... drives me nuts every time i open the door :lol:


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Give the autoglym product a go you maybe surprised at how well it works and last, it's a silicone dressing in
basic terms.


----------



## kjgouldstone (Feb 6, 2011)

WD40 works


----------



## PJ#74 (Feb 20, 2015)

You need AG bumper / rubber trim restoration Gel.

It does a complete restoration and lasts a very long time. Use with a MF cloth.

This is not the spray bottle as it's not as good as the Gel.


----------



## goatiebeard (Jan 30, 2015)

I did mine with a small amount of white spirit on a cloth ,they came up like new....4 months later they still look just as good.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I've seen Gummi Pflege recommended a lot. It just smells like washing up liquid though so you could also try that too?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> I've seen Gummi Pflege recommended a lot. It just smells like washing up liquid though so you could also try that too?


Ive tried that and I thought the Autoglum was better


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... always found 'Auto finesse Revive' to be good at restoring old platics, and trim parts Neil, and it doesn't leave a greasy finish like some trim shine products can ...










Steve
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Smooth peanut butter works very well but you need to rub it in and lightly wipe off the excess. If it's bugging you to the point where you are considering replacement with new the take them off and clean them properly and refit..no need to buy new unless they're split or damaged.


----------

